# FS/FT Glass Stand, Heater, HOB Filter **SOLD**



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

SOLD, thank you.


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

u've got pm~~~


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Stand and Heater now pending..


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

rsxed said:


> u've got pm~~~


All PMs responded to.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

All items pending for the moment!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still have 250 W heater? 
i get one .....


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

pisces said:


> still have 250 W heater?
> i get one .....


Sale is pending pick up, but I will let you know if the other member backs out. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP- Buyer backed out of stand and heater. Up for sale again.

Filter pending pick up.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump- buyer backed out of filter all items back on sale!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Midnight bump.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

*About the stand.*

im really interested in the all purpose / aquarium glass stand. Dimensions: Length: 30 1/4" X Depth: 13 1/4" X Height 26 1/4" but i live in richmond and don't drive, at what price would you consider dropping it off?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> im really interested in the all purpose / aquarium glass stand. Dimensions: Length: 30 1/4" X Depth: 13 1/4" X Height 26 1/4" but i live in richmond and don't drive, at what price would you consider dropping it off?


Welcome to the forum btw. I've sent you a private message. You can check that by clicking top right link labeled "Private Messages".


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Glass stand sold.

Heater remaining. I realized it does not come with the holders. It does come with suction cups but just not the holders. You can buy holders for cheap at any major LFS. Price dropped down to $15 as a result for the 250W heater.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Heater and filter now pending.


----------

